# Wall Vanity



## jerome8283 (Nov 3, 2006)

I would like to build a vanity suspended from the wall. I would also like to tile it. A vessel style sink will sit on top. Could someone please provide pointers on what type wood to use and the best way to attach it to the wall.

I have several sheets of plywood flooring. Could this be used to frame the vanity cabinet?

This is an example of what I'd like to build...
Wall Vanity

Thanks


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I've built a few of these style vanities,and i would suggest using a quality 3/4" plywood,the more ply the better(lesser plys don't screw as well and are prone to warping,depending on size),stuctually its basically a box ,the last one i built happend to be a double sink with two seperate radius fronts.I like putting full backs(just cutout the minimum nessasary for the plumbing) in not just nailers,i also put full tops and bottoms and just cut out enought to access the plumbing on the bottom,the back must be installed between the returns not screwed to the back of them.How will you finish the plywood,veneer,mica,paint,stain? :bangin:


----------



## jerome8283 (Nov 3, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> I've built a few of these style vanities,and i would suggest using a quality 3/4" plywood,the more ply the better(lesser plys don't screw as well and are prone to warping,depending on size),stuctually its basically a box ,the last one i built happend to be a double sink with two seperate radius fronts.I like putting full backs(just cutout the minimum nessasary for the plumbing) in not just nailers,i also put full tops and bottoms and just cut out enought to access the plumbing on the bottom,the back must be installed between the returns not screwed to the back of them.How will you finish the plywood,veneer,mica,paint,stain? :bangin:


I did not mention this but the plumbing will come from the left side, not the rear.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I forgot ,the full back is the key to mounting it ,usually the hole you make in the bottom is large enough for a drill or ratchet for bolts to fit in to fasten to to the wall,the full back provides you with many areas to fasten vanity to the wall,of course it needs to be installed directly to studs,if not add nailers in the wall before closing it,and i would suggest washers on what ever type of fastner you chose.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

The left side is up again the wall ?


----------



## jerome8283 (Nov 3, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> The left side is up again the wall ?


Yes, the left side is against the wall.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't see a problem,more areas to fasten.


----------



## jerome8283 (Nov 3, 2006)

nywoodwizard said:


> How will you finish the plywood,veneer,mica,paint,stain?


I thought I'd put some backerboard over it and tile it.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Sounds good,try a nice bull nose to give it some snap


----------



## jerome8283 (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I had already started my build with 1/2" ply. I thought about the weight and after consideration felt 1/2" would work fine. To minimize the weight I'm using Schluter's Ditra product because I had some left over (minus the metal edges) instead of backer board beneath the tile. It's much lighter. Also, the cabinet is not the typical size and there will be no draws, shelves, or bottom on it. Mine is 40"L x 17.5"W. It was also suggested that I create a French cleat to hang it on the wall as well. 

Considering all the above mentioned do you think 3/4" ply is still necessary?


----------



## jerome8283 (Nov 3, 2006)

I purchased 3/4" ply and I'm redoing the cabinet. I figured I'd rather be safe than sorry in the end.


----------



## jerome8283 (Nov 3, 2006)

I was sitting in a restaurant yesterday and the walls were cover with what looked like a decorative wainscot in a dark mahogany with a nice chair rail (I think) with a granite top. I thought this would look nice instead of tile on my vanity. Any idea where I can purchase decorative wainscot or perhaps it's wood flooring placed on the wall?


----------

